# Trying to change my brake pads



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm trying to change my brake pads on a 2000 Nissan Sentra SE. However, I am having a problem pushing back the the piston into the calipher. In the past I've used a simple C clamp to achieve this, and that doesn't seem to be working. I also notice that piston is molded in a way that you may need a special tool to do this. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

I recently changed my brakes and what I did was I took off the bleeder valve. Then I could push the piston back in by hands. If not, try the C clamp. But I don't know the difference between my brakes(99 G20) and yours.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

oh yeah, I did have to bleed the brakes after.... also I'm not to good of a mechanic either


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

you should just let some fluid out and bleed the lines when you're done. it's not hard at all, and only requires a clear hose and another person.


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

You didn't mention whether this was the front or the rear. I'm guessing its the rear based on your description of the caliper piston. Those need to be rotated back in, rather than simply pushed in like the fronts. This is part of the self adjusting e-brake mechanism.

You can either rent or buy a cheap universal tool to help rotate these in - any autoparts store should have them.

Aaron


----------



## luminus (Jul 10, 2002)

Also, this way you don't have to bleed the brakes or anything, just push the piston back in and put new pads on. The only thing you might have to do is remove some brake fluid from the reservoir.

Aaron


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

You're right luminous, I should have mentioned that it was the rear brakes. And thanks for the info on the universal tool. I kinda figured I had to rotate the piston back into the calipher. Thanks again!


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Also, try remoing the brake fluid resovoir cap when you push the piston back, this helps too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

No need for the special tool, a pair of needle pliers works just fine. The service manual even says to use them if tool is not available. Just make sure that after you turn them in that you have 2 notches vertical and 2 horizontal!


----------

